# Hilfää-Suche Special-DJ Software



## zumziel (17. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich suche eine Musiksoftware wie das „BPM Studio“
in der allerdings so etwas wie das „Audio-CD-Archiv/Plattenkiste“ beinhaltet ist.

Siehe : http://www.arcor.de/content/pc_tech...32857521,1,content,Plattenkiste+2.0.6.18.html

Es geht mir darum auch mal in den Cover zu suchen
Wenn möglich in Deutscher Sprache.
Wär toll, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Ein danke  - Als Vorschuss


----------

